

Why we should memorize? - mitmads
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/books/2013/01/why-we-should-memorize.html

======
mitmads
I envy my dad's ability to recite Shakespeare plays that he learnt many...many
years back. The more I use my gadgets, the more i am losing my memory. Need to
find ways to improve my memory.

